# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  ثلاثون دعاء لثلاثين يوم في رمضان (متجدد) يوميا

## محمد السيد

*ثلاثين دعاء ...  لثلاثين يوم في رمضان    دعاء اليوم  الأول
*** ::اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي فيهِ صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ  قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ  
القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن  نَوْمَةِالغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ  
يا اِلهَ العالمينَ ، وَاعْفُ  عَنّي يا عافِياًعَنِ المُجرِمينَ ::   *

----------


## محمد السيد

دعاء اليوم الثاني
 اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن  سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ،  بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

----------


## محمد السيد

"اللَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْنِي فِيْهِ  الذِّهْنَ وَالتَّنْبِيهَ، وَباعِدْنِي فِيْهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ  وَالتَّمْويهِ، وَاجْعَلْ لِي نَصِيباً مِنْ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فِيْهِ  بِجُودِكَ، يا أَجْوَدَ الاَجْوَدِينَ".

----------


## محمد السيد

"   اَللّهُمَّ قَوِّني فيهِ عَلى اِقامَةِ اَمرِكَ ، وَ اَذِقني فيهِ   حَلاوَةِ ذِكْرِكَ ، وَ اَوْزِعْني فيهِ لِأداءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ   احْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفظِكَ و َسَتْرِكَ ، يا اَبصَرَ النّاظِرينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن 
عِبادِكَ  الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ 
المُقَرَّبينَ ،  بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

----------


## محمد السيد

" اَللّهُمَّ لا  تَخْذُلني  فيهِ لِتَعَرُّضِ مَعصِيَتِكَ،وَ لا تَضرِبني بِسِياطِ  نَقِمَتِكَ، وَ  زَحْزِحني فيهِ مِن موُجِبات سَخَطِكَ، بِمَنِّكَ وَ  اَياديكَ يا مُنتَهى  رَغْبَةِ الرّاغِبينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

دعاء اليوم السابع من رمضان
 اَللّهُمَّ أعِنّي فيهِ على صِيامِه  وقِيامِهِ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِنْ  هَفَواتِهِ وآثامِهِ، وارْزُقْني فيهِ  ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ، بِتَوْفيقِكَ  يا هادِيَ المُضِلّينَ.

----------


## محمد السيد

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني  فيهِ رَحمَةَ الأَيْتامِ ، وَ اِطعامَ الطَّعامِ ،  وَ إِفْشَاءَ السَّلَام  ، وَ صُحْبَةَ الكِرامِ ، بِطَوْلِكَ يا مَلْجَاَ  الأمِلينَ "

----------


## محمد السيد

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني 
فيهِ  لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ 
الجامِعَةِ  بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ .

----------


## محمد السيد

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُتَوَكِلينَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَ اجْعَلني  فيهِ  مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيه مِنَ المُقَرَّبينَ  اِليكَ  بِاِحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبينَ .

----------


## محمد السيد

دعاء اليوم الحادي عشر من رمضان : اَللّـهُمَّ حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ   الاِْحْسانَ، وَكَرِّهْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ الْفُسُوقَ وَالْعِصْيانَ، وَحَرِّمْ   عَلَيَّ فيهِ السَّخَطَ وَالنّيرانَ بِعَوْنِكَ يا غِياثَ الْمُسْتَغيثينَ  .

----------


## محمد السيد

"  اَللّهُمَّ زَيِّنِّي  فيهِ بالسِّترِ وَ الْعَفافِ ، وَ اسْتُرني فيهِ  بِلِباسِ الْقُنُوعِ و  َالكَفافِ ، وَ احْمِلني فيهِ عَلَى الْعَدْلِ وَ  الْإنصافِ ، وَ آمنِّي  فيهِ مِنْ كُلِّ ما اَخافُ ، بِعِصْمَتِكَ ياعصمَةَ  الْخائفينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

"  اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ  صَبِّرْني  فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ  صُحْبَةِ  الْأبرارِ ، بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

" اَللّهُمَّ لا  تُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بالْعَثَراتِ ، وَ اَقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ  الْخَطايا وَ  الْهَفَواتِ ، وَ لا تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا وَ  الأفاتِ ،  بِعزَّتِكَ ياعِزَّ المُسْلمينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ ،
 وَ  اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ 
 بِأمانِكَ ياأمانَ الخائفينَ .

----------


## محمد السيد

دعاء اليوم السّادس عشر  من رمضان: اَللّـهُمَّ وَفِّقْني فيهِ  لِمُوافَقَةِ الاَبْرارِ،  وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مُرافَقَةَ الاَشْرارِ، وَآوِني  فيهِ بِرَحْمَتِكَ اِلى  دارِ الْقَـرارِ، بِاِلهِيَّتِكَ يا اِلـهَ  الْعالَمينَ .

----------


## محمد السيد

" اَللّهُمَّ اهدِني فيهِ   لِصالِحِ الأعْمالِ ، وَ اقضِ لي فيهِ الحوائِجَ وَ الآمالِ ، يا مَنْ لا   يَحتاجُ إلى التَّفسيرِ وَ السُّؤالِ ، يا عالِماً بِما في صُدُورِ   العالمينَ ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آله الطّاهرينَ ".

----------


## محمد السيد

" اَللّهُمَّ نَبِّهني  فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسحارِهِ ، وَ نوِّرْ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ أنوارِهِ ، وَ خُذْ  بِكُلِّ أعْضائِي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ ، بِنُورِكَ يا مُنَوِّرَ قُلُوبِ  العارفينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

" أللّهُمَّ وَفِّر فيهِ   حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ ، وَ سَهِّلْ سَبيلي إلى خيْراتِهِ ، وَ لا   تَحْرِمْني قَبُولَ حَسَناتِهِ ، يا هادِياً إلى الحَقِّ المُبينِ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

دعاء اليوم العشرين من رمضان : اَللّـهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ اَبْوابَ   الْجِنانِ، وَاَغْلِقْ عَنّي فيهِ اَبْوابَ النّيرانِ، وَوَفِّقْني فيهِ   لِتِلاوَةِ الْقُرْآنِ، يا مُنْزِلَ السَّكينَةِ فى قُلُوبِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ .     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرضاتكَ دَليلاً ، و لاتَجعَلْ 
لِلشَّيْطانِ  فيهِ عَلَيَّ سَبيلاً ، وَ اجْعَلِ الجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً 
وَمَقيلاً ، يا  قاضِيَ حَوائج الطالبينَ .             
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

"  أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي  فيهِ أبوابَ فَضْلِكَ ، وَ أنزِل عَلَيَّ فيهِ  بَرَكاتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقْني  فيهِ لِمُوجِباتِ مَرضاتِكَ ، وَ أسْكِنِّي فيهِ  بُحْبُوحاتِ جَنّاتَكَ ،  يا مَجيبَ دَعوَةِ المُضْطَرِّينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

أللّهُمَّ اغْسِلني فيهِ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ ، وَطَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ 
العُيُوبِ ،  وَ امْتَحِنْ قَلبي فيهِ بِتَقْوى القُلُوبِ ،يامُقيلَ 
عَثَراتِ المُذنبين .

----------


## محمد السيد

إنِّي أسألُكَ فيهِ  مايُرضيكَ ، وَ أعُوذُ بِكَ مِمّا يُؤذيكَ ،وَ أسألُكَ  التَّوفيقَ فيهِ  لِأَنْ اُطيعَكَ وَلا أعْصِيَكَ ، يا جواد السّائلينَ .

----------


## محمد السيد

*"  أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني فيهِ مُحِبّاً لِأوْليائكَ ، وَ مُعادِياً   لِأعْدائِكَ ، مُسْتَنّاً بِسُنَّةِ خاتمِ أنبيائكَ ، يا عاصمَ قٌلٌوب   النَّبيّينَ " .*

----------


## محمد السيد

"  أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ  سَعْيي فيهِ مَشكوراً ، وَ ذَنبي فيهِ مَغفُوراً ، وَ  عَمَلي فيهِ  مَقبُولاً ، وَ عَيْببي فيهِ مَستوراً ، يا أسمَعَ السّامعينَ "  .

----------


## محمد السيد

" أللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني  فيهِ فَضْلَ لَيلَةِ القَدرِ ، وَ صَيِّرْ اُمُوري  فيهِ مِنَ العُسرِ إلى  اليُسرِ ، وَ اقبَلْ مَعاذيري وَ حُطَّ عَنِّي  الذَّنب وَ الوِزْرَ ، يا  رَؤُفاً بِعِبادِهِ الصّالحينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

" أللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ  حَظِّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ ، وَ أكْرِمني فيهِ  بِإحضارِ المَسائِلِ ،  وَ قَرِّبْ فيهِ وَسيلَتي إليكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ  الوَسائِلِ ، يا مَن لا  يَشْغَلُهُ إلحاحُ المُلِحِّينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

" أللّهُمَّ غَشِّني فيهِ  بالرَّحْمَةِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ التَّوفيقَ وَ  العِصْمَةَ ، وَ طَهِّر  قَلبي مِن غياهِبِ التُّهمَةِ ، يا رَحيماً  بِعبادِهِ المُؤمنينَ " .

----------


## محمد السيد

" أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ  صِيامي فيهِ بالشُّكرِ وَ القَبولِ عَلى ما تَرضاهُ وَ  يَرضاهُ الرَّسولُ  مُحكَمَةً فُرُوعُهُ بِالأُصُولِ ، بِحَقِّ سَيِّدِنا  مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلهِ  الطّاهِرينَ ، وَ الحَمدُ للهِ رَبِّ العالمينَ " .

----------

